# Welche Umfrage von Collins findet ihr am Beknacktesten?



## begoodtonite (13 Mai 2011)

Da in letzter Zeit doch eine Schwemme an mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Umfragen eines bestimmten Users auf uns einprasselt...welche hat uns am Wenigsten erfreut!?


----------



## collins (13 Mai 2011)

Hallo Goody,

Du hast leider die Umfrage zu Mirjam Weichselbraun vergessen.
Die fand ich am Schlechtesten,war einfach doof formuliert und wurde zurecht
geschlossen.
Ich übe noch-wie es scheint,immer noch nicht zu Deiner Zufriedenheit.
Würde mich freuen,wenn auch mal etwas für Dich dabei wäre.Aber immerhin
hat meine Flut an Umfragen dazu geführt,dass Du Deine eigene gestartet hast...auf das Ergebnis bin auch ich gespannt.
Ich grüsse Dich ganz herzlich,man liest sich


----------



## Max100 (13 Mai 2011)

collins schrieb:


> Hallo Goody,
> 
> Du hast leider die Umfrage zu Mirjam Weichselbraun vergessen.
> Die fand ich am Schlechtesten,war einfach doof formuliert und wurde zurecht
> ...




Also ich würde es GANZ lassen, ich finde sie alle beknacktunsure98


----------



## syd67 (13 Mai 2011)

dumme umfragen oder nicht ?
was solls ist doch jedem selbst ueberlassen ob man es liesst 
leider hat collins noch keine umfrage gestartet die mich interessieren wuerde
aber bin ziemlich sicher das da noch was kommt


----------



## collins (14 Mai 2011)

syd67 schrieb:


> dumme umfragen oder nicht ?
> was solls ist doch jedem selbst ueberlassen ob man es liesst
> leider hat collins noch keine umfrage gestartet die mich interessieren wuerde
> aber bin ziemlich sicher das da noch was kommt



I do my very best 
Die Umfrage,welche Umfrage Dich interessiert,würde wahrscheinlich noch
schlechter ankommen... 
Kannst ja mal vorsichtig Deine Interessen ansprechen - oder,besser:
Eigene Umfrage machen :thumbup:


----------

